# 画廊, gallery



## Ocham

日本語の「画廊」はgalleryからの音訳というのは本当でしょうか？
ご存知の方、教えてください。これを裏付ける情報はネット上に
たくさん載っているのですが、「画廊はgalleryからの音訳」と証言
している書籍をご存知の方がいらしたら教えてください。


----------



## bigdummy

絶対、英語からの音訳であるまいとははっきり証言できませんけれど、僕の意見では全然偶然だと思います。僕も画廊って言う言葉を初めて聞いたとき、あっすごい似てる。英語の真似言葉かなって思ったんですけど、お持ちしている中国語辞典にもhua louが出ていて、それが英語とは別に似ていませんし、やっぱり、音訳でもないでしょう


----------



## Ocham

中国語のhua louは貴重な反証(disprove)ですね。私もこの２語の関連は疑っていました。
「台風」とtyphoon、「簿記」とbookkeepingなどは明らかに音訳ですが、「画廊」とgallery
の関係は違うようですね。ありがとうございました。

絶対、英語からの音訳ではないとはっきり証言できませんが、僕の意見では単なる偶然だと
思います。僕も画廊って言う言葉を初めて聞いたとき、あっすごい似てると思いました。英語
の真似言葉かなって思ったんですけど、手許の中国語辞典にもhua louが出ていて、英語
とは特に似ていません。やっぱり、音訳ではないでしょう


----------



## lammn

わたしも偶然だと思います。

皆さんのとおりに、中国語では「画廊/畫廊」という言葉は、英語からの音訳ではなく、中国自体の言葉なのです。
発音は北京話ではhuà láng、また広東語ではwag6 long4です。
英語との発音が全然違いますが、日本語では「画」は「が」、「廊」は「ろう」というのは、偶然でしょう。


----------



## Ocham

lammn、ありがとう。中国語でも「画廊」と書くとは知りませんでした。
これで確証をつかむことができました。


----------



## lammn

どういたしまして、Ochamさん。　

「簡体」中国語の場合は、「画廊」と書きます。
「繁体」中国語の場合は、「畫廊」と書きます。


----------



## Flaminius

心情としては、議論の流れに賛成しますが、確証を得るためにもう少しできることがあるように思います。漢字辞典で確認したところ、「画廊」には元来、彩色や絵画で飾った廊下という意味があるそうです。典拠が分からないので年代は確定できませんが、おそらく古典文学にある用例でしょう。近代言語での意味とは異同があります。画家が作品を公開し、作品の販売、審査を行う商業施設というシステムが西洋起源である以上、「画廊/畫廊」という語がgalleryの対応語として用いられるようになった経緯には、ある特定の時点・場所で特定の人たちの明確な意思が働いていたと考えられます。

現在、この語が中国でも日本でも用いられているからといって、中国起源の訳語であるとは断定できません。なぜなら、19世紀後半から20世紀前半にかけて西洋の文物が東アジアに急激に導入され始めた頃、中国語、日本語、朝鮮語の間で西洋言語にある諸概念の訳語を互いに借用しあっていたからです。明治期の日本で考案された訳語を中国からの留学生が中国語に導入した例や、中国の書物から西洋の概念を知った江戸期の学者の例が存在します。

もっとも早い文証がどの言語にあるかが、この問題にある程度正確な解答を与えるでしょう。もし日本語での文証が最古のものであるなら、古い語に新しい意味を盛り込むか、独自に「画廊」という語を考案した日本人が、訳語が原音をある程度保存していることにまったく無関心であったとは思えません。しかし、中国語で考案された訳語が日本語に導入されたのだとしたら、訳語が考案される時に原音が考慮された可能性はなくなります。

現存する日本最古の画廊は、1919年に資生堂画廊という名で開設されました。それ以前にも「画廊」という語だけが存在した可能性はありますが、1900年代初期に考案された語であると大雑把な推定をすることができます。中国語ではどうでしょうか。


----------



## lammn

flaminius said:


> 中国語ではどうでしょうか。


 
わたしは中国画廊の歴史をあまり知らないので、美術史を学んだ姉さんに聞いたら、画廊って現代的な概念だが、中国語でいつから用いられたのは調査しなければ分からない．．．と言われました。（汗

ご意見を伺ったら、「画廊」という言葉は和製漢語である*可能性*もあると思います。

_訂正：_
やった！姉さんからの資料をもらいました。

「画廊」というのは、古典中国語では、建築についての言葉なのです。
特に、隋唐五代十国時代（581-960AD)仏教のお寺の廊下です。ほとんど絵画で飾ってましたから、「画廊」と言います。

中国の唐詩にも、「画廊」という言葉を使っていました。 例えば：



> 静院春风传浴鼓　　画廊晚雨湿茶烟


 
_（陆游の「饭昭觉寺抵暮乃归」より）_

19世紀以降、中国語で「画廊」って、美術館のような美術品を展覧するところです。
その後、西洋文明の導入に伴って商業の画廊が生まれました。
そのサイトによって、こういう意味の「画廊」は日本語からの言葉なのです。また、日本語の「画廊」は英語のgalleryの訳語です。

そう言えば、中国語で「画廊」の語源はFlamさんのコメントによく似ています。
さすがね、Flamさん。


----------



## Flaminius

ラムさん、情報ありがとう。


> 「画廊」というのは、古典中国語では、建築についての言葉なのです。
> 特に、隋唐五代十国時代（581-960ad)仏教のお寺の廊下です。ほとんど絵画で飾ってましたから、「画廊」と言います。


わたしが調べたのは、日本で出版された漢字辞典のなかでも、かなり専門的な種類だったのですが、単なる廊下ではなく、お寺の廊下なのだという記述はありませんでした。勉強になりました。  



> そのサイトによって、こういう意味の「画廊」は日本語からの言葉なのです。また、日本語の「画廊」は英語のgalleryの訳語です。


サイトのurlを教えてくれませんか。

ちなみに「そのサイトによって」ではなく、「あるサイトによれば」です。


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> サイトのurlを教えてくれませんか。


http://www.artist.org.cn/yanlun/2/4/200702/101098.html


----------

